
U.S. warns Samsung washing machine owners after explosion reports - chirau
http://money.cnn.com/2016/09/28/news/samsung-cpsc-washing-machine-explosion-reports/index.html
======
tmaly
Samsung is having a bad year. I really wanted to get a Note 7.

They need to ramp up their QA teams.

------
Cozumel
They really like making things that explode!

